# Qld pumicestone passage



## Claddash (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi everyone...

Look... This could be a very silly question here, but you'll have to forgive me as I'm only a rookie ;-) 
Two mates n I are heading for the upcoming long weekend from donnybrooke to mission point. We are planning on heading over with the incoming tide, and back on the Sunday with the outgoing...

My questions are, is this overly ambitious for 3 greenhorns... And are there any dangers (currents, over loading, etc) that we should know about before we go adventuring?

I know all you seasoned yakkers are probably having quiet a chuckle  ... But I figure its better to be embarrassed then dead ;-)

Any advice (including fishing tips or a cheeky spot) would be appreciated


----------



## Claddash (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks mate! Do you reckon I should take some bushmans? Great tips in regards to not leaving it late and not overloading/distributing well (I've never carried anything on the yak before). The currents are fine through there? Nothing to worry about?


----------

